# World Modern Arnis Alliance web site updated.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2002)

Bunch of new stuff just added!

  Updated news with a summary of the recent Dan Carr Kubaton seminar with pics, Datu Hartman featured in March FIGHTER magazine, and more.

http://wmarnis.com

WMAA Camp is rapidly closing in.  Check out the Official camp web site at http://wmarnis.com/camp for event listing, instructor information and registration!  This ones gonna be a blast! 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *  Updated news with a summary of the recent Dan Carr Kubaton seminar with pics*



These pictures from the news section also provide a partial view of Mr. Hartman's well-equipped school. Unfortunately you can't really see the severeal FocusMaster G1000 products on the back wall--they're great!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 25, 2002)

You silly man. I have the G-4000. The ultimate boy toy!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *I have the G-4000. The ultimate boy toy! *



I thought it was four G-1000s--you mean it's actually just one G-4000? As Barbie said, "Math. is hard."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2002)

Some minor updates added, mostly post event info on the Camp.  I'll have a picture page up in a day or so., possibly a vid clip or 2 also.

Major revamp planned in near future, so stay tuned.


----------

